# Bryan, OH BEAUTIFUL WGSD F



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12350202

Williams County Humane Society 
Bryan, OH 
419 636 2200


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

What a pretty girl.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

ECHO!!!!!!!! LOOK!!!!!!! Isn't she just beautiful!?!?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still listed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

back up you go.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for the pretty white girl!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Is there any temperment info on this girl? Other dogs, cats, kids? Any way to get some?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

She sure looks like a happy girl!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is there anyone close that can go and see her?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I got this info this morning, but no time to post until now.

Hello- Thank you for inquiring. She is a wonderful dog all around. She is heartworm positive and we sent her to the vet to be treated yesterday. She has several families in our area that are interested in her, however we are going to have her spayed before adopting her out. It looks like her stay with us might be a longer one then normal. We want her well before we spay her. One of our board members might foster her during this time. Because a kennel is no place to heal. 
Thank you
Lisa Stalter, President
The Williams Co. Humane Society


----------

